
Are the common elements in our dreams the result of basic biology? (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/77/underworlds/why-you-keep-dreaming-about-being-naked-rp
======
dvfjsdhgfv
As they said in the comments:

> Whenever you are in the mood to find out what you already know, strike up a
> conversation with an experimental psychologist.

